# Lavander Springs Ranch in NM



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

We stayed at this ranch/farm B&B between Roswell and Ruidoso for a few days after we left Durango. There are thousands of acres of national forest at the back boundry of the ranch and some serious unspoiled scenery. Unfortunately they are selling so it was probably our last visit (wish I had a spare $2.5m).
Here are a few shots from the place..

Sunrise from the front porch:









The main house in the moring sun:









Some of the locals (lots of locals)..









Me clipping some fresh lavander.









Security patrol..









The back 2000+acres:









All of these pictures and a lot more in larger versions are in my pbase "vacation" gallery that you can get to from the link below..


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

Beautiful pictures there sir. 

(wish I had a spare $2.5m) Don't we all, that place is fantastic. But in my real world by the time my youngest daughter starts college i'm going to need the $2.5m to pay for it.

Great shots,

Shooter


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Wow. Very nice. Wish they werent selling it. Next time you see that area it will probably be chopped into 5 acre "ranchettes"


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

My youngest just started college this year or I'd have just cut them a check for it myself (-:}..


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

LOL, good one.


----------



## rendon (Jul 15, 2006)

Oh wow love em great shots.....


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

beautiful!


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

beautiful Arlon. there's nothing on earth like sunrises that stretch forever. 

lavender is one of my favourite herbs. i have lots of lavender bushes around my house. the mumble bees love them to bits. 

rosesm


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

I really like the color capture in #2.... Sure makes a pretty picture. Rich


----------



## BPitcher (Aug 23, 2004)

Those panos are sick. Great colors.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Dang Arlon, there for a second I thought I wouldn't see any light poles, but I see one snuck into the picture. Oh well, they are still great pics.
Mike


----------

